# Close up face



## Juice (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm trying to get more into shooting people, and I've been toying around with getting close ups with a partial face. What do you think?

I like it, but I still feel it could use something, I just can't put my finger on it. Maybe move a little down to get all of the nose and less forehead?


----------



## reznap (Jul 1, 2010)

Spray their faces with water?  Dunno, but could have some cool results.  I like the shot, I think a black background might have been better.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 1, 2010)

Does he look like this?


----------



## JackAlexander (Jul 1, 2010)

No need to edit as it's quite amazing already. lol


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 1, 2010)

I know.. but I was wondering what he looked like LOL. 

NIce photo btw... very NIKE Lance Amstrong like


----------



## Juice (Jul 1, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> Does he look like this?



Haha no, only slightly. I don't think anyone is actually perfectly symmetrical. :mrgreen:


----------



## Juice (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok, I did a few edits. Blacked out the background and colored the pupil. The color is a bit of a hack job, but I was mostly seeing what it would look like.


----------



## Rudha (Jul 1, 2010)

somehow i prefer the original, that being said nice job you have a good eye for photos:thumbup:


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 1, 2010)

Juice said:


> I like it, but I still feel it could use something, I just can't put my finger on it. Maybe move a little down to get all of the nose and less forehead?



...To me, it just looks kinda weird with all of the nose *almost* being there.  I think it will be tricky to have all of the nose but not the mouth though.  To me, it seems like you either need less of the nose, or all of the nose _and_ mouth.


...Not really a fan of the selective color one either.


----------



## katy625 (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a freak fascinaton with eyes and taking oober close pics of the eye. I usually heavily edit mine though cause I like the digitaly enhanced look. However this shot looks super without any editing. I usually like to only get the eye and the shadow of the eye in the pic (I love a deep shadow around the eye.) I usually don't do the ears and nose. But that's just me.


----------



## freeze3kgt (Jul 1, 2010)

you could put a Nike swoosh at the bottom right of it 

or have some orange "sweat" going down his face a stamp a Gatorade lightening bolt on it.

i like it looks like something you'd see in a magazine


----------

